# Best wax for a red car



## FLUTE (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi I've a couple of old Skool fords and wanted to buy a good wax/polish. Finish I'm after is deep shine and wet. Any ideas please. 

Flute


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

bmd sirius


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Moved to correct section


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Can't beat this one
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/victoria-wax/victoria-wax-6oz-concours-wax/prod_234.html


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Obsession Dynasty is stunning on red.


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

More of a sealant than a wax, but 'Soft 99 Fusso Dark' looks amazing on red cars.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

FLUTE said:


> Hi I've a couple of old Skool fords and wanted to buy a good wax/polish. Finish I'm after is deep shine and wet. Any ideas please.
> 
> Flute


How is the paint? You'll always gain more from improving the paint rather than changing the LSP, unless it's already in tip top condition


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Obsession wax Dynasty looks great on my calypso red metallic paint:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I've used AG HD wax previously and pleased with results, recently used Auto Allure Reflex wet look wax and have been very pleased with it...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Is it a wax or polish you want? They do different jobs. The prep gives you the results, wax makes no odds


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

-Kev- said:


> ...wax makes no odds


Sits back with popcorn...


----------



## MrRJ (Jul 15, 2017)

From a purely novice view, I'd have to agree that to the average person, differences in waxes are almost imperceptible. On an almost completely defect free car, I applied 3 different waxes; dodo orange crush, victoria concours and collinite 476s. I couldn't see a difference.

Again, from a novice point of view, spend the time prepping the paint and then seal with a good quality wax of your choice. I can recommend the above on a red car, they all looked great, although the collinite of course had the most durability. 845 seems to have less durability but is easier on/off.

Collinite 845:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> Is it a wax or polish you want? They do different jobs. The prep gives you the results, wax makes no odds


Well I bet professor Chongo will disagree.... :devil: AND supermarket own-label alcohol will get you just as drunk as the higher priced brands, Oh dear.....


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

-Kev- said:


> Is it a wax or polish you want? They do different jobs. The prep gives you the results, wax makes no odds


I agree with this - the only obvious difference between waxes is not so much the finish but the durability.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Wax does make a difference. You can certainly FEEL a difference between different waxes if you ran your hand over a panel with different waxes on it. Waxes give different looks as well as giving different durability.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Zymol Glasur 
Victoria Concours 
Swissvax Onyx


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Well I bet professor Chongo will disagree.... :devil: AND supermarket own-label alcohol will get you just as drunk as the higher priced brands, Oh dear.....


Not saying nothing


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

chongo said:


> Not saying nothing


Chongo is saying nothing, Mike is getting the popcorn in, me? well I am off to get some petrol to throw on the fire that will soon be raging.:devil:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Chongo is saying nothing, Mike is getting the popcorn in, me? well I am off to get some petrol to throw on the fire that will soon be raging.:devil:


Finally got me some Fuzion Andy...far be it for me to say but I reckon it might be a good choice for the OP? Or is it a wax..?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Finally got me some Fuzion Andy...far be it for me to say but I reckon it might be a good choice for the OP? Or is it a wax..?


Mike, please head directly to the naughty chair,you need a time out, Chongo is already there.:lol:

Great shout on Fuzion.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Obsession dynasty or luminous but then again the limited detailing world wax will prove to be excellent on any colour 

Other options are OCD nebula another great wax 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

Im no expert and ive used fairy liquid and just a bucket to wash a car.The only place i ever saw a hosepipe was the local parks rose gardens.Anyway,back then.I thought Lemon fresh did a great job on my car years ago.Trying many different new products is the best part of the ride most times.
I loved Blackfire Midnight sun kit on my red E46 M3,topped with Zainos Z8.Stunning.Ive got photos that almost bring a tear knowing that i cant *play* with it anymore. Sold .

As soon as i got my grey merc.First thing i reached for,,Blackfire.Looked great when finished,but i couldnt resist trying another Brand or combo.So,I settled,for now, with BMD Sirius dark edition.Car changed coulor almost,Its almost invisible in sunlight at angles, it reflects or catches light or whatever the poly whats its things do do.Nuts,fruit,tropical oils,mango sented,treble refined oils,various chemicals,i dont know whats in it.Its like a dam mirror.Dangerous on a road,it reflects the road so well in daylight.The bonnet becomes the road.I cant say its durability is good or bad.The finish is miles away from Blackfire though.More mirror and less wet.

Its about the ride and the look that pleases you for me.Part of the challenge is finding it and costs are a factor.

BB


----------



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

Orange Crush is my fav, gives a really deep finish to the red.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2017)

You need some of this...according to the seller its
"Specifically designed for Red finishes
The oils and waxes within soothe UV stressed and dull paintwork
Red is one of the most vivid colours in the spectrum. The colour of life and love."

And someone will also sell you a beach front property in Nevada...


----------



## FLUTE (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses gents, very informative.

Flute.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I've been on DW for 10 years and right from the start we had debates on what LSPs for different colour paints. Back then the choice was limited to products from Swissol (now Swissvax), Zym0l, Vic's and Dodo etc. Over the years we have seen an increase in the use of sealants and now coatings, all supposedly bringing something new to the table. Proponents of each product will no doubt tell you there's is the best because they've shelled out a few hundred quid on a tub and want some positive reinforcement of their purchase. Some base a good product on its ease of application, some on longevity. I've yet to use a coating but have used a variety of good waxes, sealants and hybrids. There is *very little difference* in the finish they leave. My waxes tend to feel a bit grabbier to the touch whereas sealants feel slicker. They have all beaded well. Longevity has been good on all - weather is good here so they don't have to contend with constant rain, road grime etc.

Now, coming from a medical research background, what we need is a gold standard test. A double-blind randomised control trial. We'll need a variety of vehicles of different colours, a team of applicators who do not know the product they are applying and a whole stack of different LSPs. They need to be applied correctly to various areas of each car and, over the next few months, each area needs to be assessed for looks, protection etc. Each product will be identified by a number only and not until the results are in do the products become known. Only then will we get an objective answer to your question. Until then, you just have to sift through the hype and vitriol. The general consensus is that waxes are shiny and have limited longevity, sealants are glassier and last longer and coatings are glassiest and last longest. As for their affect on different colours, the jury is still out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2017)

Your right....the detailing world is a fashion industry as much as anything else.When folk are paying £100,s or even £1000,s And convinced that is "the best"(nothing wrong with spending as much as you want) for waxes etc from sellers that will tell you that there are specific products for different manufacturers....probably time to give up on any rational thinking...
"Car wax specifically blended to suit your BMW"
" tailor-made to your specification and your particular Audi"
"a wax solely for use on the Harley Davidson,"


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I wash my car with Fairy Liquid and an old t-shirt, then finish with T-cut, and it looks just as good as any of yours on here, even though its 15 years old..... 😊 

Serious tho, the important stuff for me is that cleaning, polish and prep will make the greatest difference - "you can't chrome a turd" and all that. Wax or Sealant then adds a little extra gloss and shine. 

That's why AIO products like SRP can make such a visibly dramatic difference to a car which has not been looked after. 

From my limited experience, the difference between waxs is there, but its very marginal.




Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------

